

Microsoft Is Losing $2.5 Billion a Year by Not Being on iPad - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100464895

======
stock_toaster
I wonder if shareholders would ever sue for the company being "irresponsible"
by leaving so much money on the table.

------
chayesfss
I myself am losing billions per year by not owning Apple

